# 1970's Rush...simply amazing



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

Geddy had it going on way back then in their early stages...and still does today.

Flowing robes, double necked guitars/bass, amazing musicianship and music like little else at the time...Rush. Enjoy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1I2gmT3rarY&feature=related


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Tom Sawyer

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/78KWIRpjKwU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/78KWIRpjKwU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Here's a little Rush story for all you fans out there. Alex, Geddy, and my good friend (and drummer in our band) are members of the same club and have become friends over the years. After an early morning workout, my friend was watching the news on TV and Alex was around the corner at his locker. Another club member approached my friend and began chatting about an upcoming gig we had scheduled that weekend. He said in a loud voice, "maybe Alex will sit in with you guys". My friend answered in an equally loud voice, "that would be fine, but he'll have to audition first."

Alex poked his head around the corner and told him to "go *????* himself". 

With a smile of course


----------



## FooHead (Aug 28, 2008)

Great story! Too funny!

I've been a Rush fan ever since my bro turned me onto them back when Permanent Waves came out. I remember Mom didn't approve of the cover art...but Mom...it's just her underwear!

I've always loved Geddy's tone that he got with his Ric....gotta wonder what a double neck Ric weighs...

Last time I saw them on tour, Geddy pulled out the Ric! You could tell who was a bass player in the crowd...we were all pointing and yelling "Geddy's got the Ric, right on!"

Ahhhh...memories!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

man I don't know how he pulls all that stuff off...bass, synth with his feet, keyboards, and singing....never getting messed up either

I can hardly pat my head & rub my stomach!!


great bass tones for sure, I really like the older Rush music


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

My Hemispheres are etched by a red vinyl record and cheap curly cord headphones. 1978 was a good year.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Great interview with Alex and Geddy on youtube
Search up QTV
I'd post a link but I'm on the iPod touch at the moment


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

man, I've tried so many times to appreciate them.
a buddy even sat me down and forced me to listen to then entirety of Rush - Rush (OK, he plied me with beer)
brilliant individual musicians, but I just do not like them as a group. 
much of that is Geddy Lee's vocals, but even the music seems over-the-top and wankerish.

imho, ymmv, etc.

/does that make me less of a Canadian?


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

Nah, Rush ain't for everybody.
If you said "Neil Young sucks" you might have a problem.


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

Rush's amazed me since the first day i listened to...They are so unique and technically crazy!!!!


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Back in the late 70s, my parents bought our first-ever "real" stereo system. You know, a component system with a tuner, separate tape deck, a record player, and two giant speakers. It was nothing fancy, but to me it was awesome. My dad has no reall appreciation for music, but my mom was a semi-professional singer in the 60s and even cut a record once. Unfortunately her tastes (and the music I was raised on) tended towards ABBA, Paul Anka, and Neil Sedaka, among some embarrassingly bad Italian pop singers. But I digress.

A neighbour of ours at the time had an extra stereo stand, so he gave it to us. It had the shelves for the stereo components, a couple of drawers for tapes, and a compartment at the bottom for vinyl records. When I opened up the drawers, I discovered that he had forgotten two tapes in the drawer. One was "2112", and the other was "A Farewell To Kings". I had never even heard of Rush, and my parents certainly wouldn't have encouraged me to listen to that kind of music. I listened to both tapes before letting our neighbour know he had forgotten them in the stereo stand. He asked me what I thought of the music, and I told him I'd never heard anything like it. He said if I liked them I could keep them, so I did. I still have those tapes in a closet somewhere.

Funny the things you remember about childhood. That was my introduction to Rush, and pretty much my introduction to rock music....

--- D


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I absolutely love Rush ......... as long as I don't focus on the lyrics. They are so ...........grade 7............ if you know what I mean.


----------



## AlcolmX (Oct 12, 2009)

Over the years I've gone from being a huge Rush fan, to discovering Punk and abandoning Rush (and the like), and finally rediscovering the glory that is Rush. I also like the fact that aside from muso nerds, most people vehemently hate Rush... makes me like 'em even more (childish I know).


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

AlcolmX said:


> vI also like the fact that aside from muso nerds, most people vehemently hate Rush... makes me like 'em even more (childish I know).


I'm sure that's part of the appeal for many of us Rush fans. You either get it or you don't. If you don't get it you're not one of us... I'm sure I've told this story before, but seeing a two part Muchmusic spotlight on Rush was what made me ask for a bass for my 15th X-mas. Geddy is the main reason I play today - even though I don't cover any Rush songs. Who can sing them anyway?


----------



## LarryLimerick (Nov 23, 2009)

I love Rush one of my favorite songs by them would have to be Limelight!


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I love this tune. 

[video=youtube;Ye7SZ2dnQvs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ye7SZ2dnQvs[/video]


----------



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

Funny, a buddy of mine gave me his Hemispheres album recently with the cover of the album right on the vinyl. He'd heard I bought a turntable and gave it to me since he'll never listen to it again. It's the actual album I listened to at his place when we were in highschool. I listened to both sides for the first time, loved it, we walked over to Sherway Gardens, and I got my own (black vinyl) copy. Still have it.

My introduction to Rush didn't go well. I was over visiting some cousins (I think around 1977) and they had 2112 and some Led Zeppelin albums. I'd never heard of either bands. I put on 2112, heard the shrieking vocals, and took the LP off. Put on Led Zep, heard the shrieking vocals, took that LP off.

About a year later I'm in high school and this kid I became friends with said I had to listen to this one song. I went over to his place and his older brother had this serious HiFi system with big speakers. I sat in the centre of the room and closed my eyes when he put on the album. The song was Cygnus X-1. Blew my mind (even with the vocals). The fact that it (along with 2112) had Sci-Fi themes really put me onto them after that. That friend picked me up a new Farewell to Kings LP, and shortly after that I began collecting more Rush LPs (again at Sherway Gardens). When Moving Pictures came out I must have played that album 1000 times, and I still have it and it still plays very clean. I still have all my original Rush vinyl (even Hold Your Fire, Presto and a limited run of Snakes & Arrows, all bought recently).

I remember having that Hemspheres LP friend over when Q107 interviewed Geddy and Alex on their release of Signals. They had played a concert performance of Subdivisions where Rush did it for the first time live, before the album ever came out. After digging Moving Pictures I couldn't wait to hear new material. But it took me a while to get into that album, they'd shifted direction and it took me some time to get into it.

Now that I play bass I've payed closer attention to Geddy's playing, and it's amazing. I've just finished learning Limelight, did Tom Sawyer a while back. One of my first (and still favorite) songs I learned was Something For Nothing (2112). None of his bass playing on any songs are boring, there's enough to keep one busy for a good while. Next up is Freewill....!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

When I was around 14 or 15 I first heard Fly By Night. A few weeks later I saw them open up for Nazareth in Moncton , NB.


I was blown away then and remain a fan. People either love them or hate them for the most part.

Even the first album, sans Peart, is one of my favourite straight ahead rock albums.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

HA! I'm definatley in the minority, How many women really love Rush? I'm a HUGE fan and really recommend Snakes and Ladders Tour on BD. Awesome! I just picked up a book Called Working Mans Rush. About the vast leigons of Rush fans. I'll let ya'll know how it is.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> HA! I'm definatley in the minority, How many women really love Rush? I'm a HUGE fan and really recommend Snakes and Ladders Tour on BD. Awesome! I just picked up a book Called Working Mans Rush. About the vast leigons of Rush fans. I'll let ya'll know how it is.


my wife hates Rush more than I hate Celine Dion - and that's a LOT.......

my parents were constantly blasting Pink floyd on the stereo (we didn't have much money - but the parents most definitely splurged on the stereo..)......but my first intro to Rush was "exit stage left" - at a friends house wayy back in the early early 80's........it was AWESOME...not enough to topple Zepp from first place in my fav's - but pretty frikkin great....then "signals" came out - and THAT was fantastic!.....blown away by the drumming - it was then that I decided that I wanted to be a drummer (well - that didn't work out - but that's another story)...I took a hiatus from Rush love through the late 80's...but then out came Presto and then roll the bones.....songs like "roll the bones, Show don't tell, Ghost of a chance"...I wore out the cassettes more than twice - oh to have had MP3's and ipods back then.....I was wearing tapes out by the dozen - and those frikkin walkman batteries wearing down so fast cause of all the rewinding......

Rush for me = great memories.....don't listen to them much these days....but my 20 year old kid does.....what's old is new again!


----------



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

The biggest kick I had recently is my son (who's 10) played Tom Sawyer at his drum recital. He was one of the smallest/youngest drummers there, and left the older kids with their jaws open. To say it gave me goose bumps is an understatement. 

While he was learning the song (from the Peart book) we'd jam every night with me on bass, cranking the amp a bit too much and scaring the neighbours! It felt like a bizarre turn of Full Circle. I loved drums as a kid and whenever I listened to any Rush song it was the drums that stood out for me. Only now that I play bass do I listen intently to Geddy's playing. Watching my son ripping around the drum set like Peart was golden.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

lbrown1 said:


> my wife hates Rush more than I hate Celine Dion - and that's a LOT.......


LOL Most women do along with Neil Young and Tom Petty. We used to be able to have music on low in our cubicles here at work and man people would shake their heads when a Rush song came on one of my mix cd's.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm envious of you guys that can share this music (especially playing!) with your kids! Those are golden moments, and I hope you guys realize how lucky and special that is. I have no kids, but look forward to the day when I can do that. I've tried to get my nephews into music, but they're not interested in anything more than Guitar Hero...

--- D


----------



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

I have to say I am lucky. My son only took up drums 2 years ago, and with my help, classes, and his own talent, he's come up very quickly. Sometimes I have to remind myself he's still only 10. He prefers to read written music, doesn't really like to learn without it.

He did 2 Zeppelin songs at his previous recital. That's when I first began jamming with him on bass, to The Ocean. We'd rattle the ceiling in the basement with our volume (plus ear protection for us both). He picked Tom Sawyer once I showed him how tough the song is to do on drums. I didn't know if he could get it done for his recital, but he did great. 

Now he wants to meet Neil Peart...


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Duster said:


> I'm envious of you guys that can share this music (especially playing!) with your kids! Those are golden moments, and I hope you guys realize how lucky and special that is. I have no kids, but look forward to the day when I can do that. I've tried to get my nephews into music, but they're not interested in anything more than Guitar Hero...
> 
> --- D


every time she comes home from Montreal (where she's going to University now)...the ritual - before we do anything else - go downstairs - she sits behind the kit and indulges me in a few songs - usually Metallica or Nirvana ones 

yes - I DO know how lucky I am


----------



## TeleTessa (Feb 26, 2010)

I join you on the list of women who love Rush. In my opinion one of the greatest bands in the history of music and still going strong and they do their laundry on stage, these guys are a woman's dream come true.


----------



## TeleTessa (Feb 26, 2010)

Women hate Neil Young?? Old Man is one of my all time favourite tunes and when he was with Crosby, Stills and the other guy, Teach Your Children was a song I learned on guitar when I was 12. Tom Petty? Can't say I am a fan although I do appreciate Free Falling and his obvious legacy within the industry. Our band at school is presently learning Neil's song he played at the closing of the Olympic Games which he also sang for Conan O'Brien before he was axed by NBC.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Back in the 70's when I started grade 9 the school had a band thing, not sure what it was about.
I was mood altered at the time, after I found out that Rush was one of the bands...To bad I missed it even though I was there.

30 years later I live right next to the school.. to much!!


----------



## weener (Apr 9, 2009)

Rush was my first concert,Sept.1979,Varsity Stadium with FM opening up.Blew my 13yr. old mind!!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Yeah but you're musical., most women do not get it.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

TeleTessa said:


> I join you on the list of women who love Rush. In my opinion one of the greatest bands in the history of music and still going strong and they do their laundry on stage, these guys are a woman's dream come true.


LOL! Not to mention Rotisserie chicken! What's not to love?


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

As far as I can tell, they have been or will be soon recording a new album and will be touring this summer. Anyone else know about this?


----------



## TeleTessa (Feb 26, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> LOL! Not to mention Rotisserie chicken! What's not to love?


Apart from the fact they are gifted musicians and their music is timeless; Rush obviously like to do their laundry, they can cook and best of all they obviously like threesomes. In a word PERFECT.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Rush IS the Best Canadian Band of all time Period..instead of all those lame performers at the Closing ceremony at the Olympic, they should have gotten RUSH to do a 35 minute set..to blow away all the athletes..


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

al3d said:


> Rush IS the Best Canadian Band of all time Period..instead of all those lame performers at the Closing ceremony at the Olympic, they should have gotten RUSH to do a 35 minute set..to blow away all the athletes..


Well all of us Rush fans agree, but the non-Rush fans simply would not get it. Unfortunately there are alot of those.


----------



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

I was disapointed as well that Rush were not featured at the Olympics. What a blast that would have been.

And I have to agree, after re-listening to a lot of their albums (even the 80's stuff), they are hands down one of the best bands ever. They have created so many memorable and ageless songs, and influenced a huge amount of people. 

In every drum magazine a lot of the top talent of today all express how they grew up on learning Neil Peart's drum parts, and all the bass magazines and forums tout Geddy Lee as a huge influence. I've listened to various other bass artists, but I keep coming back to wanting to learn more Rush songs, there's so much to work with. If I can find some time this year I also want to get back on the drums and work my way into some Rush songs too.

Has anyone here met any of the three?


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Well all of us Rush fans agree, but the non-Rush fans simply would not get it. Unfortunately there are alot of those.


I guess I'm one of those. I won't call down their musicianship-they are all great players. I just don't get their music...it bores me, but I'm sure that's just me, right? I think Max Webster was the best Canadian Band...BUT I agree that a 35 minute set of Rush or even some other Canadian bands would have been better than the choices in the closing ceremonies (and I'm GLAD Celine wasn't one of them! LOL!)
-Mikey


----------

